# An interesting survey



## Boots (Dec 13, 1998)

Cheryl has posted a [her] survey at:http://www.bnatural.com/fibromyalgia/surveyrt.htmHope it's of interest. TB While we live, let us live.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Thanks for that info. I hopped over there. It was indeed interesting.


----------

